

Detailed Instructions on How to Make a Spam Blog - jwblackwell
http://www.blackhatworld.com/blackhat-seo/making-money/58572-auto-blogs-cracks-how-i-make-3k-month.html

======
ignostic
What a poorly written piece of crap. People on HN build things that people
want. This audience does not want to spam Reddit and get cheap clicks for a
quick buck.

